# 2013 Havanese babys



## Suzi

I think it would be fun to start a yearly trend with the years baby's. I cant participate because I didn't get a third Havanese but I'm looking forward to seeing our new forum baby's for the year. Add their name and birth date. I wounder how many we have?reggers::flypig:


----------



## Pucks104

Destiny's Pequeño Leoń de Oro, February 12, 2013


----------



## sandypaws

Pucks104 said:


> Destiny's Pequeño Leoń de Oro, February 12, 2013


Leo is one of the cutest Havs I've ever seen and you keep him looking so good with your grooming. Didn't realize he was a Destiny pup. Did you get him from Liz? My first Hav, Bailey's sire was from the Destiny line


----------



## Pucks104

sandypaws said:


> Leo is one of the cutest Havs I've ever seen and you keep him looking so good with your grooming. Didn't realize he was a Destiny pup. Did you get him from Liz? My first Hav, Bailey's sire was from the Destiny line


Yes, Leo came from Liz. He has been the most wonderful pup! Loves everyone - human and canine, easy to housetrain, accepts grooming with grace, healthy so far, trains easily, loves cuddles, just a doll! I am so grateful to Liz for allowing us to be Leo's family!


----------



## BFrancs

Rockhurst's Twist of Faith "Vino" April 7

1st picture at 6wks and my favorite picture is at 5mo.


----------



## krandall

Great idea, Suzi!


----------



## Ruthiec

Cubet's Charlio Bandido "Charlie" born 21st Feb 2013


----------



## Targaryen

Karyme Dances With Wolves - Tyrion - 17th Feb









Karyme Fool Moon - Dresden - 5th July


----------



## tra_po

*Ludo 6/23/2013*

I got a new computer for Christmas so this is the only picture I have of Ludo on this one but I guess it shows you how we feel about each other. To coin a phrase from Jerry McGuire, "He completes me." ROFL!


----------



## LBlas

Winnie born October 6th! Love my pup!:clap2:

Left photo at 6 weeks and right photo at 11 weeks.


----------



## sandypaws

Great baby pictures everyone. They are all adorable.


----------



## krandall

Love all the 2013 puppies!!!


----------



## Sarahdee

Millie was born September 20, 2013. This is a picture from the first day she was home. She was 10 weeks old.


----------



## Suzi

Havanese puppy's are the best! I know we have more!


----------



## jabojenny

Hillsborough's You Only Live Once _(Amabel "Mae" not Mae-niac)_ :laugh:
August 26th, 2013


----------



## Ruth4Havs

*Chester Frodo Andy Prenzler 4/04/13*

Chester Frodo Andy Prenzler (I know, two middle names - crazy )
Born April 4th 2013. Right now he is eight or nine months old, I can't keep track he grows so fast. We got him on June 4th at nine weeks.
First is 9 weeks, 2nd 13 weeks, 3rd 5 months, and now.


----------



## shimpli

Adorable babies There is just one problem with this thread......... :wink:


----------



## izzy's mom

Izzy - born 2/20/13

This is a picture of her and her brother Nacho. She is on the right. This was from their puppy class graduation. They were about 6 months old.


----------



## jabojenny

shimpli said:


> Adorable babies There is just one problem with this thread......... :wink:


Hmmmmm, you still have a few more days to be able to add a baby to the thread?


----------



## shimpli

jabojenny said:


> Hmmmmm, you still have a few more days to be able to add a baby to the thread?


Hahaha. Looking at all these beautiful babies.... I wish, I wish. &#128521;


----------



## cynny27

*Another Izzy born 9/8/13*

Ok here are some Izzy pictures (ok Izzy from OHIO)

The first one "glamour shot" is Izzy at 4 weeks

The second one where she is literally stuck in the shrub she is 8 weeks

The last one in the snow - as a snow bunny - she is 12 weeks -

and the so much fun to have!!!

We love her - yes even Duncan her 15 year old toy poodle "brother loves her.....:clap2:


----------



## cynny27

I love the running pictures - they are the best! so cute


----------



## cynny27

Havanese are the cutest puppies ever!


----------



## Suzi

I'm in love with all the Havanese pups although little Izzy from OHIO has stolen my heart. Her four week old picture did it.


----------



## cynny27

Yes she has stolen our hearts too - and some shoes................


----------



## krandall

cynny27 said:


> Yes she has stolen our hearts too - and some shoes................


ound:


----------



## mcleal

Rockhurst's Gibbs born March 29, 2013.


----------



## cruzr

We love all your cute babies. Here is our" Wincrofts American Rose"" aka Rosie. Born 4/30/13


----------



## Thebean28

*Our 2 puppies this year*

The first two photos are Maggie - she was born March 15th. The second two photos are Bodi, who was born June 5th. The final photo is both of them with our daughter Hope. They are Starborn cousins.

We couldn't ask for two better dogs. My daughter suffered from nightmares, and since Maggie started sleeping with her, that has all resolved itself. She also has ADD and Central Auditory Processing issues and these dogs have totally turned her around. She is very focused with them and does Agility with Maggie and is starting obedience with Bodi. She will spend hours outside playing with them and loving them. They have been a true blessing in our lives. Maggie is our little "wisp" of a thing. She's about 8 1/2 pounds, dances on her back feet and is a sweetie. Bodi is our "bruiser" weighing in at 14 pounds already and Mr. Happy Go Lucky.


----------



## cynny27

Oh look at that pose. Rosie loves the camera


----------



## BFrancs

mcleal said:


> Rockhurst's Gibbs born March 29, 2013.


Woohoo :cheer2: another Beth's pretty pups!


----------



## sandypaws

Thebean28 said:


> The first two photos are Maggie - she was born March 15th. The second two photos are Bodi, who was born June 5th. The final photo is both of them with our daughter Hope. They are Starborn cousins.
> 
> We couldn't ask for two better dogs. My daughter suffered from nightmares, and since Maggie started sleeping with her, that has all resolved itself. She also has ADD and Central Auditory Processing issues and these dogs have totally turned her around. She is very focused with them and does Agility with Maggie and is starting obedience with Bodi. She will spend hours outside playing with them and loving them. They have been a true blessing in our lives. Maggie is our little "wisp" of a thing. She's about 8 1/2 pounds, dances on her back feet and is a sweetie. Bodi is our "bruiser" weighing in at 14 pounds already and Mr. Happy Go Lucky.


It's wonderful to hear that the puppies have had such a positive effect on your daughter. They are both adorable and your daughter is beautiful. Nice story.


----------



## krandall

cruzr said:


> We love all your cute babies. Here is our" Wincrofts American Rose"" aka Rosie. Born 4/30/13


She has the same Birthday as Kodi!


----------



## izzy's mom

I tried to include these photos in my first post of Izzy (from New York haha) but had trouble figuring out how to attach more than one at a time. The first is of Izzy (and her brother Nacho) at 2 weeks old. The second is Izzy in her new car seat at 12 weeks old. I feel so fortunate to have her in my life and also to have her brother living so close. He is my mother's pride and joy . They get to see each other often and go to obedience class together. They have graduated from Puppy and Beginner class. On January 29th they will go to advanced. My hope is to have Izzy become Certified Therapy Dog so that we can visit the local Nursing Homes and Senior Homes. I would never have thought that she could do that type of thing because when I got her she was shy with people and other dogs. Now she is outgoing and loves everyone and everything. I enjoy watching her love life . Still not sure I am doing this correctly. When I preview the post I only see the car seat pic and not the first one yet both attachments are showing in the "attach files" section. Ugh!


----------



## sandypaws

The picture so Izzy in her new car seat is precious.


----------



## krandall

izzy's mom said:


> I tried to include these photos in my first post of Izzy (from New York haha) but had trouble figuring out how to attach more than one at a time. The first is of Izzy (and her brother Nacho) at 2 weeks old. The second is Izzy in her new car seat at 12 weeks old. I feel so fortunate to have her in my life and also to have her brother living so close. He is my mother's pride and joy . They get to see each other often and go to obedience class together. They have graduated from Puppy and Beginner class. On January 29th they will go to advanced. My hope is to have Izzy become Certified Therapy Dog so that we can visit the local Nursing Homes and Senior Homes. I would never have thought that she could do that type of thing because when I got her she was shy with people and other dogs. Now she is outgoing and loves everyone and everything. I enjoy watching her love life . Still not sure I am doing this correctly. When I preview the post I only see the car seat pic and not the first one yet both attachments are showing in the "attach files" section. Ugh!


Izzy is ADORABLE, and I love it when people continue their dogs' educations!!!

As far as the pictures are concerned, are you trying to do it on an iPad? In my experience, you can only attach one photo to a message on the iPad. If you want to attach more (up to 5) you have to do it on a "real" computer. I know it LOOKS like you should be able to add more than one via the iPad, but I've never had it work!  You can always add another message to the thread with another picture, though! We LOVE puppy pictures!!!


----------



## Den&Barb

*Ginger: Born July 29, 2013*

8WKS








12WKS








12WKS








17WKS









Poor baby gets spayed this Friday. Spay surgery was postponed, we changed our minds on that!


----------



## krandall

Ginger is a doll too!


----------



## izzy's mom

Mary and Karen thank you! I love taking her to class and seeing her learn new things. I am sure once we are done with advanced I will continue in some form or another. As for attachments, I was actually using my laptop so I am sure it is just me doing something wrong . Here is the 2 week pic that I was trying to attach earlier. The breeder is holding the furbabies. Izzy is on the right. Funny that she didn't look so huge next to her brother then. Now she is more than twice his size. He only weighs about 6 pounds and she is just shy of 13. Oh, and Ginger is absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## krandall

izzy's mom said:


> Mary and Karen thank you! I love taking her to class and seeing her learn new things. I am sure once we are done with advanced I will continue in some form or another. As for attachments, I was actually using my laptop so I am sure it is just me doing something wrong . Here is the 2 week pic that I was trying to attach earlier. The breeder is holding the furbabies. Izzy is on the right. Funny that she didn't look so huge next to her brother then. Now she is more than twice his size. He only weighs about 6 pounds and she is just shy of 13. Oh, and Ginger is absolutely beautiful!!


Adorable!!! She DOES look significantly bigger in that picture though&#8230; look at the size of the two little faces.

I have no problem with big Havs, though&#8230; Kodi was not only the biggest in his litter, but the Kings say that as far as they know, he's the biggest they've ever bred! He's a slim 16.5 pounds and RIGHT at the height cut-off for the breed, 11 1/2" tall. I call him my "lap and a half" dog. Just more to love!


----------



## BFrancs

izzy's mom said:


> Mary and Karen thank you! I love taking her to class and seeing her learn new things. I am sure once we are done with advanced I will continue in some form or another. As for attachments, I was actually using my laptop so I am sure it is just me doing something wrong . Here is the 2 week pic that I was trying to attach earlier. The breeder is holding the furbabies. Izzy is on the right. Funny that she didn't look so huge next to her brother then. Now she is more than twice his size. He only weighs about 6 pounds and she is just shy of 13. Oh, and Ginger is absolutely beautiful!!


Ginger is a pretty girl.

As for the picture, I know I have to always save them as JPEG for it show up. The one you posted is listed as PNG. I hope you don't mind I change it so we can see her and nacho.


----------



## izzy's mom

BFrancs said:


> Ginger is a pretty girl.
> 
> As for the picture, I know I have to always save them as JPEG for it show up. The one you posted is listed as PNG. I hope you don't mind I change it so we can see her and nacho.


Oh no I don't mind at all. Thank you for fixing it


----------



## izzy's mom

krandall said:


> Adorable!!! She DOES look significantly bigger in that picture though&#8230; look at the size of the two little faces.
> 
> I have no problem with big Havs, though&#8230; Kodi was not only the biggest in his litter, but the Kings say that as far as they know, he's the biggest they've ever bred! He's a slim 16.5 pounds and RIGHT at the height cut-off for the breed, 11 1/2" tall. I call him my "lap and a half" dog. Just more to love!


Yes I guess you are right, her head is quite a bit bigger. Izzy is 11 1/2" tall also. I am wondering if she is done growing. She is 10 months old and seems to be holding steady at her current weight. When do they normally stop growing? I don't mind her being bigger. She is perfect in my eyes


----------



## Thebean28

Thanks for sharing your photos everyone. They are all so adorable! It almost makes me want a 3rd!! Someone help!


----------



## krandall

izzy's mom said:


> Yes I guess you are right, her head is quite a bit bigger. Izzy is 11 1/2" tall also. I am wondering if she is done growing. She is 10 months old and seems to be holding steady at her current weight. When do they normally stop growing? I don't mind her being bigger. She is perfect in my eyes


They can vary in terms of when they stop growing... But Kodi was about full height at 10 months.


----------



## Pucks104

izzy's mom said:


> Yes I guess you are right, her head is quite a bit bigger. Izzy is 11 1/2" tall also. I am wondering if she is done growing. She is 10 months old and seems to be holding steady at her current weight. When do they normally stop growing? I don't mind her being bigger. She is perfect in my eyes


Leo stopped getting taller at 6 months and gas been at roughly the same weight since about 7.5 months.


----------



## BFrancs

Pucks104 said:


> Leo stopped getting taller at 6 months and gas been at roughly the same weight since about 7.5 months.


How tall is Leo?

Vino at 8mo is 10"; not sure when Canela stop growing but she is 9" tall.


----------



## jenna

Hi. I'm Andi. I have been lurking for several months but could not resist introducing my 9 month old, Tripp. I have had him for 2 months and you have all been so helpful to me. I value the advice you have given. 
If I can figure it out, I will post pictures of Revolution It's A Small World, "Tripp," born March 27, 2013. First pix-caught a quick shot of him before he let his hair down. Second pix- Tripp demonstrating static electricity. Third pix- after grooming.


----------



## Pucks104

BFrancs said:


> How tall is Leo?
> 
> Vino at 8mo is 10"; not sure when Canela stop growing but she is 9" tall.


Leo is 9 7/8 inches tall and 11 lbs.


----------



## Pucks104

Welcome Andi and Tripp!


----------



## pjewel

OMG! I love this thread, and all the adorable puppies we have here. For those of us who have already lost our minds and have more than we can handle, it is still tempting when looking into those faces. Suzi, what a super idea.


----------



## Suzi

I know Jerry I am having problems wanting another puppy. I have to remind myself wait tell I retire . I'm going to live tell 100 so I'll still have time when I retire at 80.


----------



## Suzi

Its almost 2014 but I bet we have more 2013 Havanese Babys. I've counted 19. I know we have more that 19. I also fell in love with another Havanese his name is Gibbs I cant wait to see if his color holds.


----------



## cynny27

:wof:OH i want another puppy - even when Izzy has her bewithcing hour and drives poor duncan crazy - but look how cute they are together......... I mean duncan is 15 and she is just 3 1/2 months and loves loves loves him......today is is soooo cold out so we are working on agility stuff with her - she is so smart - I am going to buy a little agiltiy kit for in the house - jumping over the hockey stick is cute but we need to step it up a notch ..... she is way to smart for that.


----------



## cynny27

why is Izzy's hair always a mess - I try and try and she is just a mess - I brush it and she loves to mess it up............. ???? This is Izzy and Kyle on Christmas (oh no if Kyle saw I posted this he would not be happy shhhh)


----------



## BFrancs

OMGl love that picture! is that them after agility? you tired them out. LOL

that is a BIG bed - my guys would love it.


----------



## cynny27

hahah it is not just a bed - MEMORY FOAM - my son says hey I am the only one without MEMORY FOAM in this house... Yes - after we did agility -- DUNCAN is her ummm COACH... He cheers her on - well he hopes she gets worn out so she leaves him alone......... poor guy.................. but he loves her he does............oh no she is pouncing on him........ ( and I have big beds like that all over the house for them) PATHETIC doggie mom....


----------



## BFrancs

awww not pathetic at all - more like *PERFECT Doggie Mom*! :angel:


----------



## cynny27

yeah wait until my husband sees the coats arriving from ROYAL FIFI any day now....... hahahahah and one of IZZY's brothers JUST got adopted..... I was so close... I have to find out what IZZY's REAL name is... I mean her breeder name so I can have the fancy schmancy name too............


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad

Here's Gibbs


----------



## cynny27

:lalala:Ok even though Gibbs is on that STEELERS blanket I LOVE HIM.....


----------



## Seattleite

*Noblegold Bailey*

She was born 9/29/2013.
First pic was from the breeder, 2nd pic is from 12 weeks old.


----------



## sandypaws

Bailey is adorable.


----------



## cruzr

Bailey is very pretty, love her colors.


----------



## krandall

cynny27 said:


> hahah it is not just a bed - MEMORY FOAM - my son says hey I am the only one without MEMORY FOAM in this house... Yes - after we did agility -- DUNCAN is her ummm COACH... He cheers her on - well he hopes she gets worn out so she leaves him alone......... poor guy.................. but he loves her he does............oh no she is pouncing on him........ ( and I have big beds like that all over the house for them) PATHETIC doggie mom....


Be careful with agility with such a young dog. A puppy can be seriously injured doing agility before their growth plates are fully closed. THe general rule of thumb for small-medium dogs is no agility before 1 year&#8230; longer for large breeds.


----------



## cynny27

Thanks. She loves running through the tunnel. And on snowy days it gets some energy out. Nothing too serious. Just keeping her active.


----------



## tra_po

jenna said:


> Hi. I'm Andi. I have been lurking for several months but could not resist introducing my 9 month old, Tripp. I have had him for 2 months and you have all been so helpful to me. I value the advice you have given.
> If I can figure it out, I will post pictures of Revolution It's A Small World, "Tripp," born March 27, 2013. First pix-caught a quick shot of him before he let his hair down. Second pix- Tripp demonstrating static electricity. Third pix- after grooming.


Okay, Andi. I'm officially in love with Tripp! He looks like he is full of personality and charm!


----------



## jenna

Thanks so much for the welcome. I look forward to learning from all of you. Traci and Ludo, you're right. Like most Havs, Tripp is a real character and always has me laughing. Thanks for the kind words. I hope it is a wonderful new year for all our Havs and their people.


----------



## Lila

I love ALL these adorable fur babies!! Sorry I haven't been on the forum as much as I used to since I moved but I love it when I get a chance 
Here's Mikey - Born Jan 14, 2013 (He's almost 1 already, wow)


----------



## Seattleite

Lila,he is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Colbie

Here is Colbie


----------



## Celesthav

Colbie is adorable! ESP love the 3rd pic. I need to add my little Maggie to the 2013 cast! :thumb:


----------



## cynny27

Oh hh I wish they lived closer they could have a play date in their matching coats.


----------



## azcolaw

Griffin - Born April 2, 2013
Picture is from 7 months of age


----------



## cynny27

Love the action shots


----------



## Lila

Seattleite said:


> Lila,he is absolutely gorgeous!!!


Thank you Seattleite. It always makes you feel good when people comment how pretty your dog is. BTW, your little girl is precious!!! Love her coloring


----------



## Seattleite

All of the 2013 babies are cuties! I am just so thrilled to be an owner of one!


----------



## Sammy's Mom

*Sammy*

Sammy is also a 2013 baby - born March 11  We absolutely love and adore our sweet little guy <3

Top pic - 12 weeks old
Bottom pic - about 8 months old


----------



## BFrancs

Sammy is adorable. I said it in another post but i LOVE his face/marking. He looks like such a sweetheart.


----------



## izzy's mom

I LOVE Sammy's markings. Gorgeous!


----------



## cruzr

Lila he is beautiful. Love his markings.


----------



## cynny27

Oh my I do love his face. Love the 2 colors. Just adorable


----------



## Celesthav

Sammy is a cutie. Love his coloring, too. 
Jeanne


----------



## Celesthav

This is such a great idea Suzi. Maggie was born June 7, 2013 at Starborn Hav, NC. She’s such a sweetie, always adventurous and full of energy ready to go somewhere. Her favorite place is the beach. She loves the sand and digging. Maggie can’t figure out how there’s such a big bowl of water there! It’s so funny to see her stare out at the ocean. Of course, most of our pictures of Maggie are blurrrrs. I do manage to catch a few good ones. I've attached pictures from 4 weeks old until Dec, 6 mos old. 

Looking forward to seeing the new 2014 Havs! 

Jeanne


----------



## BFrancs

Maggie has a very pretty face. My favorite is the one in the middle - the "what!!" picture.


----------



## Celesthav

Betty,
Thanks so much. The middle picture is my daughter's favorite too. I put Maggie, 12 wks old, on the front staircase and she gave me the, "what do I do now" look. Fast forward to now, she can run up the steps. How fast they grow. 
Jeanne


----------



## Colbie

Maggie is a cutie.


----------



## Celesthav

Colbie said:


> Maggie is a cutie.


Thank you! These little guys have such expressive faces and actions. 
Jeanne


----------



## krandall

Celesthav said:


> This is such a great idea Suzi. Maggie was born June 7, 2013 at Starborn Hav, NC. She's such a sweetie, always adventurous and full of energy ready to go somewhere. Her favorite place is the beach. She loves the sand and digging. Maggie can't figure out how there's such a big bowl of water there! It's so funny to see her stare out at the ocean. Of course, most of our pictures of Maggie are blurrrrs. I do manage to catch a few good ones. I've attached pictures from 4 weeks old until Dec, 6 mos old.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the new 2014 Havs!
> 
> Jeanne


I did a little collage of Kodi's first year like that! I love seeing the changes all in one place!


----------



## Celesthav

Karen,
So true! I can't believe how much Maggie has grown in the time we've had her. The collage is a great reminder. I love seeing everyone's pictures. 
Thanks so much! 
Jeanne


----------



## Carli

BFrancs said:


> Rockhurst's Twist of Faith "Vino" April 7
> 
> 1st picture at 6wks and my favorite picture is at 5mo.


The 1st pic of Vino is the double of milo at that age!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carli

Buenos Amigos Joker in the Game "Milo" 17/10/2013

What a funny pedigree name he has, and he suits it very much so!

4 weeks
7 weeks
12 weeks

Oh how he grows!


----------



## Diann

Oh dear! This journey though this thread has been so fun! Except I want another puppy now!  Thank you all for sharing your pictures. They're priceless. Even at three years old and older, this breed is the best!


----------



## Lalla

Dianaia Faberge Souvenir (Cuba) born March 25th 2013


----------



## Lila

cruzr said:


> Lila he is beautiful. Love his markings.


Thank you  I just now saw your comment about Mikey. Rosie is also adorable. I looked at your profile pictures of her. I love her expressions and her little head tilt.


----------



## Tom King

We kept two in 2013. Tibi and Savi.

http://www.starbornhavanese.com/Tibi.html

http://www.starbornhavanese.com/Savi.html


----------



## gypsymac4721

Maestro (DOB 6/13/13) at 5w and 6.5m.


----------



## Lalla

Ooooh Maestro at 5 weeks is such a little sweetie paws!!! I love his serious eyebrows!!


----------



## cruzr

Maestro is a cutie!


----------



## DawnH

Manny @ 11 weeks...DOB 10/31/2013 Halloween Baby


----------



## sophiethehavanese

Sophie- born July 16, 2012 
New to the forum. Here are some photos of her growing up.  
































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sophiethehavanese

Just realized you only wanted photos of the ones born in 2013 woops! I hope you all enjoyed Sophie's photos anyway. &#128522;

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cruzr

I always enjoy seeing photos of all our fur babies. She is adorable and so cute in her pink coat.


----------



## cynny27

Oh manny u r adorable


----------



## DawnH

cynny27 said:


> Oh manny u r adorable


Thank you! I think he's kinda special but he is soooooooooooooo bad sometimes! Good thing that he's tiny and cute or I'd stay mad at him!


----------



## dianaplo

*6 months*

Better late than never! Here is Osky at 6 months (now). Now that I have him I need photography instruction on how to capture all his cute expressions with his dark face!


----------



## Thebean28

Oksy is adorable. I'd say you're doing well with the photos so far  Cute name too. I haven't heard that one before. Best of luck with your furbaby!


----------



## Sarahdee

dianaplo said:


> Better late than never! Here is Osky at 6 months (now). Now that I have him I need photography instruction on how to capture all his cute expressions with his dark face!


Osky looks so much like my Millie that it is kind of creepy. I obviously think he is adorable! This picture is kind of dark so it doesn't show her true colors well.


----------



## Sarahdee

This one is better.


----------



## dianaplo

Ha ha! Yes they are twins! Love it!


----------



## Suzi

I haven't been around for awhile I love all the 2013 baby's. If I still had my movie making program I would make a slide show of your baby's. Maybe I can figure out a different way.
If anyone wants me to paint a portrait of their baby I'm available. Here is an example of my work. You can just PM me for more details. They are painted on top of a picture and only cost $35.00.


----------



## MomToFitz

Fitz was born on November 27, 2013! He's almost 11 weeks now and is such a joy!


----------



## Jan D

This thread weakens me so...


----------



## BFrancs

Suzi said:


> I haven't been around for awhile I love all the 2013 baby's. If I still had my movie making program I would make a slide show of your baby's. Maybe I can figure out a different way.
> If anyone wants me to paint a portrait of their baby I'm available. Here is an example of my work. You can just PM me for more details. They are painted on top of a picture and only cost $35.00.


I know I haven't been here much lately but HOW did i miss this!!! Love the painting!!! You are very talented....


----------



## Molly120213

Just saw this thread and thought I would add Molly who was born 12/02/13. Here she is at 14 weeks old.


----------



## BFrancs

Molly is a cutie!


----------



## maximom

Molly is so cute! I just love the black and white ones, although they are all adorable!


----------



## rasilton

*Baby Humphrey*

Humphrey being a spoiled baby! He was born 12/17/13.


----------



## Bailey's Mom

My Bailey.  Born 11/27/13. 

'Iolani & Bailey Boy


----------



## Celesthav

Aloha!
Bailey is adorable. Such a nice pre-Thanksgiving gift.
Jeanne & Maggie


----------



## Bailey's Mom

Thank you! 

'Iolani


----------



## Nanegge

Did you get Winnie at Homegrown Havanese (Penny McMorrow) I got my Bailey there and her birthday was October 6th also. At the time, one of the pups was named Winnie, by the family who she was going to.


----------

